# 教育网内如何emerge cvs的软件?

## whblackhorse

我在教育网内,因为emacs有点问题,想装一个cvs版的体验一下,可是连接cvs服务器时一直超时,设置了CONNECT的http代理也没有用  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

哪位大虾可以帮帮忙

thx

----------

## EricHsu

你连接的 cvs 服务器是哪个? 把你连接时使用的命令贴上来看看吧  :Smile: 

----------

## whblackhorse

 *Quote:*   

> [leo@leo ~]$ emerge emacs-cvs
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/emacs-cvs-23.0.0 to /
> ...

 

----------

## citizen428

我不想是emerge的问题。 你可以不可以ping那个CVS服务器？

----------

## gentoo.cn

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 我不想是emerge的问题。 你可以不可以ping那个CVS服务器？

 

很高兴看到学中文的"老外"

I don't think it is emerge's problem

应该翻译为:

我想 那不是emerge的问题......

不过,你能输入这么多中文已经很厉害了

你用什么输入法?我记得有一种是输入英文单词选中文的

----------

## citizen428

 *gentoo.cn wrote:*   

> 你用什么输入法?我记得有一种是输入英文单词选中文的

 

我现在用FCITX的拼音输入法.

----------

## EricHsu

whblackhorse, 你能 telnet 过去么:

```

$ telnet savannah.gnu.org 22

Trying 199.232.41.3...

Connected to savannah.gnu.org.

Escape character is '^]'.

SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.8.1p1 Debian-8.sarge.4

```

如果能看到这样的信息, cvs 就应该能连上. 如果不行, 那可能的原因包括:

1. 教育网没有到目标 cvs 服务器的路由, 或者有防火墙规则禁止往 22 端口连接

2. 你的机器的防火墙规则禁止的往 22 端口的连接

3. ...?

----------

## whblackhorse

不行

telnet连不上

我按照http://zippo.taiyo.co.jp/~gotoh/ssh/connect.html 上介绍的设置了一下还是不行  :Sad: 

不过水母上已经有人把cvs版的emacs传到eelinux上去了, 我已经装好了

谢谢斑竹的热心  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## hanhun

用proxychains，然后把/usr/bin下的cvs拷贝成cvs.back

按如下建立个新的cvs命令覆盖掉原来那个，在proxychians的配置文件中添加能用的代理，

btw：现在教育网好像都能直接出去了，我们学校就是

```

#!/bin/bash 

exec proxychains /usr/bin/cvs.back "$@"
```

----------

